# 2500HD D-max w/9'2" XT and H2 SUT w/8'2"



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Here are pics of my (2) new trucks for this winter:










Here is just the 9'2" xt up close:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

pick up the plow on the hummer i wanna see if it sags


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

KGRlandscapeing;599249 said:


> pick up the plow on the hummer i wanna see if it sags


400 lbs of balast and no sag.....plus timbrens

Also there is 3 others around here with same set up and they don't sag...one isn't the H2 SUT it is a regular H2...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice trucks, congrats! I love the v-plows, we need to see action shots this winter!


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

tls22;599255 said:


> Nice trucks, congrats! I love the v-plows, we need to see action shots this winter!


Supposed to be bad here, we will see! The $50K just spent on salt says it better!


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

wow 50k, thats crazy


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Enzo;599265 said:


> wow 50k, thats crazy


400 tons delivered!


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

mullis56;599271 said:


> 400 tons delivered!


Doing the same tomorrow at noon. Let's hope it snows. Love the H2. Gotta love a fellow Baller!


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

dieseld;599276 said:


> Gotta love a fellow Baller!


Baller??? What is that ?


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

both are nice set ups


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

mullis56;599277 said:


> Baller??? What is that ?


a fool with too much money


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

KGRlandscapeing;599308 said:


> a fool with too much money


Way too much money that you should share!


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Looks great man, theres a red H2 on here somewhere the guy put a 9'2 BOSS poly V on it last year and he said he loves plowin with it...I just cant seem to find the thread so you can see the pictures!


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

I love the set-up, especially the chevy love those durmax!! Hey if you can get me full time work yr round I will move down there and join your team xysport


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

what are you going to use to spread those 400 tons of salt?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

so which one is the bosses truck? lol im sure everyone would be happy no matter what vehicle theyre in. i love the red chevy with the boss


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

kemmer;599487 said:


> what are you going to use to spread those 400 tons of salt?


Int'l 4300 10' Henderson v-box
F-550
F-550
F-550

8' Henderson V-box spreaders on the 550's


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

06HD BOSS;599489 said:


> so which one is the bosses truck? lol im sure everyone would be happy no matter what vehicle theyre in. i love the red chevy with the boss


I drive the H2.....blade won't hit ground too much! LOL

I love the D-max's better but I can't work as productive as others so someone that can will work in them!


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

whats the difference between a regular h2 and a sut? just the open back on them??? looks nice


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

ServiceOnSite;599642 said:


> whats the difference between a regular h2 and a sut? just the open back on them??? looks nice


Regular H2 is a like all other SUV's. The SUT has a truck bed yet it is small, kinda like avalanche just not as big of a bed. Thanks!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

yeah, he's a baller


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

we have had 400 tons sitting in our bins all summer as leftover! be glad you dont go through close to 15,000 tons each year!

The truck and big car look good, LOL J/K


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

^^^ "we huh".....you got a mouse named Craig in your pocket????


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

an h2 is a chevy 2500 with four doors


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

PLOWMAN45;599801 said:


> an h2 is a chevy 2500 with four doors


Mostly, not exactly the same but pretty close.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Dissociative;599711 said:


> ^^^ "we huh".....you got a mouse named Craig in your pocket????


Ha pretty much. Its easier then saying "the company I sub for during the winter". Plus Im there enough throughout the year!


----------



## 4x4North (Dec 25, 2008)

PLOWMAN45;599801 said:


> an h2 is a chevy 2500 with four doors


To people with very limited knowledge, probably...

Jealousy, it's an ugly thing payup


----------



## 4x4North (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark13;599804 said:


> Mostly, not exactly the same but pretty close.


Not even close... but if it makes 2500 owners feel better...


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

an H2 is a 1500 with 4 doors, 5.3L gasser, same axles and t-case as a 1500 no?


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

no it isn't, again....


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice trucks.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

its built on the 3/4 frame


----------



## tbirdhau (Jan 25, 2009)

Hows that 9' 2" holding up on the 2500 HD. did you have to add anything to front end?


----------



## GatorDL55 (Jan 18, 2008)

*What type of mount*

What mount did you us for the H2? Boss doesn't have a Hummer listed. Did you just use the Tahoe mount?


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Based on GM's line of full-size SUVs*, the H2 is so massive that GM doesn't have to submit it for EPA fuel-economy testing-it's technically a medium-duty truck. Used to climb mountains, the H2 will impress, but if your only climbing is social, it'll be an expensive ascent.

*The heart of the '08 H2 is a new, 6.2L V-8 engine *that uses variable valve timing technology to maximize performance and fuel efficiency. It is rated at 393 horsepower (293 kW)* and 415 lb.-ft. of torque (574 Nm)*. The engine also features lightweight materials, including an aluminum cylinder block, which helps reduce the vehicle's overall mass.
***Car and driver .com

The older ones had the 6.0 liter. So basically I would say it is a Denali because they also get the big 8


----------



## Lencodude (Dec 30, 2008)

Sweet looking trucks.


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

Alpha Property;723018 said:


> an H2 is a 1500 with 4 doors, 5.3L gasser, same axles and t-case as a 1500 no?


NO. I would at least look stuff up before making a staement like that a 1500? guess you never saw a hummer before. 5.3 gasser, give me a break


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

GatorDL55;732237 said:


> What mount did you us for the H2? Boss doesn't have a Hummer listed. Did you just use the Tahoe mount?


Custom from the dealer, don't know.


----------

